# How I climbed back to health



## Northerner (May 29, 2015)

Last year Bruce Drummond, 55, from Ellesmere, Shropshire, weighed 23-and-a-half stone and had a 54 inch waist. Everything was an effort, even walking round the supermarket. Just one year later Bruce has lost eight stone and his GP has advised he may soon be able to come off his Type 2 diabetes medication. Diabetes UK caught up with Bruce …

Congratulations, what a difference a year makes! What made you decide to lose the weight?

I simply got really fed up of being so fat! I became a barrister in 1992 and from then on, due to my sedentary lifestyle and pressure at work, I started to pile on the weight. At one point I was having to deal with the death of my sister and my father as well as my divorce, and to be honest I was just eating and drinking too much. I ballooned and then continued to get bigger and bigger.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News/Mountain-man/


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2015)

Well done Mr Drummond   Hope he does well in his climbs !


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow! It's really positive to read about people changing their lifestyles and even possibly coming off medication - motivates me to do more!

Well done to him and his girlfriend!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Wow! It's really positive to read about people changing their lifestyles and even possibly coming off medication - motivates me to do more!
> 
> Well done to him and his girlfriend!



I think he wants a big pat on the back too


----------

